# Benelli Ultra Light



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

So I saw this gun sitting on the rack at Gander Mtn last night and shouldered it and immediately fell in love with it. Unfortunately, I think my wife won't love me once I start trying to convince her I need it and then try to explain the price. :sad:

So with that said, someone please tell me why I don't want this auto (or tell me why I do). To me the thing felt like a grouse hunter's dream come true. Especially if you want a light 12 gauge.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's my go to gun.
I have the 24" barreled gun in 12 gauge. 
I have a couple guns I shoot pretty well but nothing like what I can do statistically with the BUL.
It has me contemplating selling my 100 year old LC Smith SxS. 
What price did they have on it?


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

2ESRGR8 said:


> It's my go to gun.
> I have the 24" barreled gun in 12 gauge.
> I have a couple guns I shoot pretty well but nothing like what I can do statistically with the BUL.
> It has me contemplating selling my 100 year old LC Smith SxS.
> What price did they have on it?


I think it was $1325.00.

That price really hurts, but honestly, if Benelli's rep is what everyone cracks them up to be, it might almost be worth it. I've never, and I mean never, put a shotgun up to my shoulder that felt that right. usually they're all too heavy on the end or just poorly balanced for me. Not so with that thing.


----------



## francismcgee (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry,

I can't help you on why you wouldn't want this gun. I too shouldered one at Gander a few months back. Damn, that is one fine weapon. Lightweight, looks real sharp, nice action. The weight of the gun would be the main selling point for me. I'm new to hunting and maybe I will change my tune, but I couldn't imagine carrying a heavy gun...be it shotgun or rifle. It makes it much easier to carry for the entire day.

I guess you just have to ask yourself if the price tag of the Benelli is worth it to you. I just don't have the money to pay for a gun like that, so to me it isn't worth it. If lightweight is what you're after, there are some other autoloaders on the market that are less expensive. Most look like crappy tactical weapons in black synthetic but they carry well and will shoot birds.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

WCH,

You won't get any argument re the BUL 12 from me.

In the late fall of 2007, I was in _need_ of a new autoloader. I had a 11-87 SP which was giving trouble despite meticulous maintinence, including a strip/clean by a top 'smith. Sometimes it would shoot- but only one time.:rant: The fact that gun was as heavy as an anvil and handled like a corner post, only added to the misery.

The BUL 12 had been introduced the year before I believe. Several guys in Shotgun World gave rave reviews as an upland gun. Dittos UJ. And then Scott G. bot one and gave kudos too. Now, knowing Grushy to be a sage observer of all things gunny wise and gear wise and dog wise, too, that did it. I told the CFO to blame it on Grushy.

I called all over the state trying to find a 24" BUL. Nobody could keep them in stock. Nobody up here had one but Cabela's in Novi did. I put the one they had on hold and drove down the next day. Got a fair trade on the 11-87 and never looked back. I have owned/shot/ handled autos from all of the major brands. This one handles better and carries better in the field than any of the others IME. I shoot it better too. The cool shim kit and Weathercoat finish that come with the gun are bonuses. Its never once hickuped with anything shoved into it including 2 1/2" shells and some rather lumpy reloads.

Its my go-to gun Out West and for late season grouse and on any snotty weather days. We hunted in blizzard that first day in SoDak in November. I still luv my doubles but the BUL has earned its place in the safe.

NB


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well,,,, this might b a time for the old addage: when i die i hope my wife doesn't sell my guns for what i told her i paid for them!


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

how light is it?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rugergundog said:


> how light is it?


 I never weighed mine, some say 6lbs. a review I once read said 6lbs. 4oz.
It's the balance that really makes it so dynamic.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Benelli claims the 12 gauge is six pounds even. The 20 gauge is supposed to be 5.2.

The balance is a slice of heaven as far as guns go IMO.


----------



## quakattic (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't own one, but my brother does...great Gun!!!!!!


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

If I had to liquidate everything, the last gun that would go is my Benelli Montefeltro 3" 20 gauge. that gun is awesome in all aspects.

I have have a few shotguns including an 870 and a Super Black Eagle, neither compare to my Montefeltro!


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

What is your opinion on getting double/tripple duty out of this gun? Is the 12 gauge going to be too punishing for the occasional heavy turkey or goose load, or is it strictly a 1 1/8 oz upland gun?


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

RecurveRx said:


> What is your opinion on getting double/tripple duty out of this gun? Is the 12 gauge going to be too punishing for the occasional heavy turkey or goose load, or is it strictly a 1 1/8 oz upland gun?


I wouldn't hunt goose and turkey with this gun. I don't own one but, A. I think they are only chambered for 3inch and possibly only 2 3/4 and B. You'd better make a dentist appointment after shooting some 1 1/2 loads through a 6lb gun. I don't care if it's an autoloader or not.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

BIGSP said:


> I wouldn't hunt goose and turkey with this gun. I don't own one but, A. I think they are only chambered for 3inch and possibly only 2 3/4 and B. You'd better make a dentist appointment after shooting some 1 1/2 loads through a 6lb gun. I don't care if it's an autoloader or not.


Agreed. If you're going to get something to handle all occasions, I'd recommend the Benelli Super Nova instead. It's a lot cheaper too.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

good gun. Especially for the smaller framed shooter. My buddy picked one up last summer and he loves it. Works good with steel loads too. We didn't pattern turkey or goose loads....


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks guys, kinda what I was thinking. I'm actually asking for a friend. He's a long time 1187 fan. Well, that was until he spent a considerable amount of time this year following me and my dog around.

He has now conceded that it might not be the best upland gun. Unfortunately, he's going to have to sell it to get money toward a new one. He just can't afford to have a dedicated upland gun and a turkey/goose gun. So, what ever that new gun is, it is going to have to be pretty versatile. He's thinking double gun, but I thought the BUL might be an option.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

RecurveRx said:


> Thanks guys, kinda what I was thinking. I'm actually asking for a friend. He's a long time 1187 fan. Well, that was until he spent a considerable amount of time this year following me and my dog around.
> 
> He has now conceded that it might not be the best upland gun. Unfortunately, he's going to have to sell it to get money toward a new one. He just can't afford to have a dedicated upland gun and a turkey/goose gun. So, what ever that new gun is, it is going to have to be pretty versatile. He's thinking double gun, but I thought the BUL might be an option.


A SBE would be a fine gun for multiple uses. Just get it with 24 or 26 inch barrels.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

I think it has a plastic stock. I don't thing I could get past that.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

wirehair said:


> I think it has a plastic stock. I don't thing I could get past that.


 The BUL is NOT plastic.


----------



## francismcgee (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm probably going to get slammed by the traditionalists for carrying the following, but I will lay it out there anyways...

If he already has a gun he likes for turkey and goose, have him check out something cheaper for upland. I'm broke as a joke so I bought a Charles Daly Field Hunter 20ga. The thing is all synthetic, it looks like garbage, if I had any more money I would go with something completely different. However, it weighs 5 3/8 lbs, decent balance, kills birds, and I can carry it all damn day. Not to mention in the grouse woods I could care less if it gets banged, bruised, and scratched. $450 out the door.


----------

